# Attempted dog-napping



## Paper Bat (Oct 22, 2011)

Yesterday I was nearly robbed for my puppy. I'm walking Titan like I do every day when a man who was driving pulls up beside me. He comments on my dog saying how he had one as a child and it was the best dog ever. This is nothing new, many people have gone out of their way to get a closer look and pet him when we walk around. He asks what his name is, how old, if he bites, all the standard questions everyone asks. He asks if he can pet him and I say, "sure, the more socialization the better." 

He gets out of his truck and I crouch down and start petting him up to put Titan at ease because otherwise he tends to shy away from strangers and gravitate behind me. He's petting him telling him what a good boy when all of the sudden he grabs the leash with one hand and sucker punches me with the other. All I see is a flash and my head starts ringing and I fall backwards and the next thing I know I'm on my side and he's in his truck speeding away. I'm dazed but I'm fully aware I just got punched and I can see Titan running away full speed down the block. His collar was just loose enough for him to slip out when he was being pulled towards the truck.

At this point a neighbor comes out saying she saw the whole thing and she's calling the police. I yell my address to her and say I've got to go get my dog which I've now lost sight of. I'm running back to my house to get to my car so I can cover more ground faster when luckily I see Titan on the front porch and he runs up whimpering and giving me kisses. 
I call the police and when they get there I tell them what happened and give them the mans description and what he was driving. I was unable to get a license plate because I was more worried about my dog. They ask if I want an ambulance as my eye is already pretty swollen and I say, "no, I've taken punches before it's really no big deal." 

I'm so relieved and thankful Titan got away from the guy because I honestly don't know what I would have done if he succeeded. And I'm even more thankful it was me walking him as opposed to my mother, who is 67 years old, also likes to go for walks with him a couple times a week. And I can only imagine if this guy thought I was an easy enough target what he would have done to my mother. The guy did however take Titans leash and collar which has our address on it so I don't know if he'll be brazen enough to try anything else. But you better believe if he does, I've got a 12 gauge deer slug with his name on it. I'm not sure though how this will affect Titans already suspicious behavior towards strangers, but I'm hoping this doesn't make him aggressive when he's older. Well maybe just a little...


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Scary! Glad you are ok and that Titan is ok & home safe!!! 

Why don't people just go to the shelter and adopt a dog? It's a heck of a lot easier... and legal!!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Very scary... You must now move under the assumption that he will try something, and it will be when you don't expect it. Never leave your dogs unattended, never outside alone. Be on the lookout for that truck again, if you see it try to get the plates and call the policeman you spoke to before and report that you have seen the man around your house...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I would also suggest an advanced security system along with cameras, I think they have those that can record up to 36 or 48 hours. This way you will know if someone comes around when you aren't there or during the night while you are asleep.

If he's willing to try a snatch and grab in the middle of the day...... what else is he willing to do?


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that's really scary. I'm so glad you're both ok!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, that's just nuts! That guy is psycho!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG! I'm so glad you and Titan are safe. Totally makes ya rethink allowing strangers anywhere near our dogs.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

That's so scary! 

I'm glad you and your puppy are alright. I too would suggest a security system of sorts to help. Even if nobody ever tries anything you'll feel way more secure. I'm sorry that happened to you, bro.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

That is insane and super scary! I had a similar experience with Havoc when he was younger but I didn't get punched thank god and my friend with her adult dog was there to scare the guy off. People are INSANE!!!!

Take care of your eye. I would also suggest the camera security system!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Geez so glad you got Titan back and it was you rather than your mom!! Thieves are so brazen now it's crazy. If they see something they want they think they can just take it.

I would certainly do due diligence in home securty and never leave Titan unsupervised in the yard. I hope they catch this creep. No way this is the first time he has (attempted) stolen.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is so scary! I am glad that you are ok, and that Titan is safe with you. I hope this criminal is caught soon.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

This kind of thing is happening more and more. I read a post about a home invasion and the two suspects were wearing ski masks, gloves the whole thing and the only thing they took was the couple's 10 wk old English Bulldog puppy. And in another incident I read, a neighbor saw someone climb in the window of a house that had 4 dogs in it and only took the purebred gsd pup. The owner offered a reward and what do you know- a couple came to the house returned the pup to collect the reward but the good neighbor said they fit the description of the thieves. I'm so glad you're ok and Titan is safe. From now on say "Yes, he bites"


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow that sucks. Glad you and your pup are ok


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so glad you're o.k. How scary! I would make an extra effort to bring him around strangers so that he doesn't think they're all bad. Be sure to let all your neighbours know what happened so everyone can be on the look-out. I would also consider putting up flyers in the neighbourhood alerting people.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Terrifying! I am so glad that Titan found his way back home and didn't get taken from you. I can't even imagine what I would do if someone had tried to take Baxter from me when he was a puppy. Him being older now, I'm not so sure people would try, but still...

I hope that you and your pup stay safe and are left alone!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

How scary!! I'm glad you are ok and so is lil' Titan. What did the police say? Did you file a report?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG I'm so sorry this happened but so happy you are both ok and nothing even worse happened. Thiefts are the worst in my book. Nothing like peope working super hard to get what they have then someone that is lazy feeling like they deserve it without any work and just takes it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I know this is hindsight, but NEVER EVER stop to talk to anybody who drives up to talk to you. Not only could he have nabbed your pup, but he was given the perfect opportunity to take you as well. 

Normal people in society to not pull up to walking strangers and attempt to create a conversation through thier window. There is never, ever a reason this is a good thing to do. It would be bad enough to have someone approach you on foot, but NEVER EVER allow someone in a vehicle to engage you in a conversation. EVER! 

I'm really glad that this turned out as it did. I can only imagine my daughter walking her dog and allowing a stranger to stop her. It makes me shutter. Promise you'll NEVER EVER do it again! Promise!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

That is very scary. Glad things worked out and you and your pup are safe.

Hope they find that guy.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad that you are both safe.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

How awful! I am so glad that you and Titan are ok. 

We don't live that far from Austin, so thank you for sharing your story. I don't know what I would do if someone tried to take my girl


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I know this is hindsight, but NEVER EVER stop to talk to anybody who drives up to talk to you. Not only could he have nabbed your pup, but he was given the perfect opportunity to take you as well.
> 
> Normal people in society to not pull up to walking strangers and attempt to create a conversation through thier window. There is never, ever a reason this is a good thing to do. It would be bad enough to have someone approach you on foot, but NEVER EVER allow someone in a vehicle to engage you in a conversation. EVER!
> 
> I'm really glad that this turned out as it did. I can only imagine my daughter walking her dog and allowing a stranger to stop her. It makes me shutter. Promise you'll NEVER EVER do it again! Promise!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: very good point that should be repeated a few times!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you and your Titan are ok. Thank god your mom wasnt there and your neighbor was able to see and yell at that thug. Stay safe .Hope the bruising heals quick and Titan is not negatively effected by this.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I know this is hindsight, but NEVER EVER stop to talk to anybody who drives up to talk to you. Not only could he have nabbed your pup, but he was given the perfect opportunity to take you as well.
> 
> Normal people in society to not pull up to walking strangers and attempt to create a conversation through thier window. There is never, ever a reason this is a good thing to do. It would be bad enough to have someone approach you on foot, but NEVER EVER allow someone in a vehicle to engage you in a conversation. EVER!
> 
> I'm really glad that this turned out as it did. I can only imagine my daughter walking her dog and allowing a stranger to stop her. It makes me shutter. Promise you'll NEVER EVER do it again! Promise!


I don't know about that... My wife, son, and I met a very nice guy with his working line shepherd exactly that way. We were on our way to the zoo, and he was walking his dog right as we stopped at the stop sign. I rolled down the window and said "Beautiful Dog" or something similar and we ended up sitting there and talking to the guy for 5 minutes.

A good friend met his fiance at a stop light...


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

OH MY GOD!! How scary! I'm so glad nothing happened and you're both fine. Well... definitely not glad you got a black eye, but it could have been a lot worse. 

And to think I'm scared of walking my dogs HERE, what's with all the dognapping in the US?? Can you carry soemthing like a taser gun? Is it legal?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Dejavu said:


> OH MY GOD!! How scary! I'm so glad nothing happened and you're both fine. Well... definitely not glad you got a black eye, but it could have been a lot worse.
> 
> And to think I'm scared of walking my dogs HERE, what's with all the dognapping in the US?? Can you carry soemthing like a taser gun? Is it legal?


In most of the US you can carry a firearm so long as you have your Permit. In most states (the OP is in Texas, so for sure) getting a CCW permit is fairly straight forward.

The main problem is the guy got the drop on the OP and had already landed a good blow before the OP even knew what was going on. A taser or firearm isn't gonna do much good if your on the ground from almost getting knocked out...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

How scary!! Glad you both are ok!Keep a look out for that guy!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

THAT is MESSED UP!!!!!!!!

I am SO glad you are okay and got your puppy back!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

just another reason my dogs are socialized but i will generally only allow kids to pet when we're out on walks. Adults are allowed when we're at petco or some other pet store and i NEVER let anyone from a car get near us. I will change direction. 

I'm glad you and your puppy are okay. I also agree with what others have said about keeping a very close eye on your pup since this guy now has your home address and phone number. Make sure you have pictures of you WITH your puppy now and as well as he gets older since his color is likely to change. Also, if you have papers from the breeder with your information and your pups information, make copies and have them certified just in case you ever have to prove ownership. 

Sadly you also will have to not allow your mother to walk him anymore, especially if someone was able to do this to you. Could be way worse for your mother. Security system if you can at home with cameras. No telling what that person will try.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a scarey scarey thing to happen! OH MY GOD! Glad your ok, and titan was able to slip his collar.

It's probably not popular to say this but, THis story makes me glad that MY dog does NOT like strangers and there's no way he would have gotten that close..

I would be seriously considering a security system as well,,keep that puppy in site at all times, and tell your mom not to answer the door to any strangers!!

Hope they catch the guy


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

WOW!!! That is terrifying!! I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. It is so sad that we have to be suspicious of people.. your story proves it! I would definitely be careful now. For him to have the guts to try that on the street, who knows what he is capable of. I wouldn't have your mother walk him anymore until he's older.


----------

